#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Χαράτσι ΔΕΗ

## Κωστής Πολ Μηχ

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου απαντήσει θετικά αν μπορώ να γλιτώσω το χαράτσι της ΔΕΗ στην περίπτωση που, ναι μεν το κτίριο έχει πάρει κανονικό ρεύμα εδώ και μερικούς μήνες (από εργοταξιακό, αφού έχουν ολοκληρωθεί οι εξωτερικές εργασίες), αλλά όμως είναι ακόμα υπό κατασκευή, όπως έχει δηλωθεί και στο Ε9;

----------


## Xάρης

Πώς έχει πάρει κανονικό ρεύμα χωρίς να έχουν ολοκληρωθεί οι εργασίες;
Τουλάχιστον όλες αυτές για τις οποίες απαιτείται η έκδοση οικοδομικής άδειας.
Στην υπεύθυνη δήλωση του επιβλέποντα περί περάτωσης των εργασιών και εφαρμογής των μελετών της οικοδομικής αδείας τι γράφει;

----------


## Κωστής Πολ Μηχ

Η δήλωση του μηχανικού απλά λέει πως έχουν εφαρμοστεί οι εγκεκριμένες μελέτες. Στο κτίριο έχουν ολοκληρωθεί σχεδόν όλες οι εργασίες (90%), με τιμολόγια για όλες τις κατηγορίες του ΕΚΚΟ και έχει πάρει κανονικό ρεύμα. Δεν έχει κλείσει όμως το ΙΚΑ και στο Ε9 του ιδιοκτήτη είναι δηλωμένο υπό κατασκευή.

----------


## Xάρης

Στην υπεύθυνη δήλωση του επιβλέποντος μηχανικού πρέπει να δηλώνεται ότι έχουν *περατωθεί οι εργασίες* σύμφωνα με τις εγκεκριμένες μελέτες της αδείας.
Ή αν δεν έχουν περατωθεί, ποιες είναι αυτές (δεν πρέπει να απαιτείται άδεια για την εκτέλεσή τους).

----------


## Κωστής Πολ Μηχ

Όντως, γράφει για περάτωση εργασιών. Άρα δεν το γλιτώνω σε καμία περίπτωση, έτσι;

----------


## Xάρης

Φοβάμαι πώς όχι.
Το κακό ξεκινάει από το κλείσιμο της αδείας.

Τυπικά, δεν μπορείς να συνεχίσεις τις οικοδομικές εργασίες, το υπόλοιπο 10% των εργασιών!
Αφού έχεις δηλώσει ότι περατώθηκαν. Αν εντάσσονται στις κατηγορίες για τις οποίες απαιτείται άδεια για εργασίες μικρής κλίμακας τότε θα χρειαστεί τέτοια άδεια.

Επίσης, πώς στο ΙΚΑ θα δηλώσεις ότι έγιναν εργασίες με ημερομηνία μεταγενέστερη της δήλωσης του επιβλέποντος ότι περατώθηκαν οι εργασίες;
Αν ποτέ γίνει κάποια διασταύρωση στοιχείων, πράγμα που το θεωρώ απίθανο, θα υπάρξει θέμα.
Το πιο μεγάλο ζήτημα είναι με την εφορία. Μόνο από εκεί μπορεί να προκύψει κανένας έλεγχος και να σου πούνε για τη δήλωσή του ότι είναι ημιτελής η κατασκευή ενώ η οικοδομική άδεια άλλα λέει.

Φυσικά, ο επιβλέπων μηχανικός είναι στη δυσμενέστερη θέση λόγω της ψευδούς υπεύθυνης δήλωσης ότι περατώθηκαν οι εργασίες ενώ δεν είχαν ολοκληρωθεί.

Μετά απ' όλα αυτά προτείνω να πληρώσεις το χαράτσι, να δηλώσεις στο Ε9 ότι έχει ολοκληρωθεί η κατασκευή και να κλείσεις το γρηγορότερο δυνατόν και το έργο στο ΙΚΑ.

----------

Κωστής Πολ Μηχ

----------

